# shipping packages from USA



## La Osita

I've been searching for a reliable carrier to send packages and letters (docs) from the USA to Mexico (more specifically, Tequisquiapan, Qro). I've heard that USPS into Mexico is very unreliable at best (pkg may never show up). Is this true? I checked UPS and FEDX and both are super expensive. For documents (letter) the only choice with with UPS or FEDX was a $42 (1-day) or $69 (3-5 day)... go figure?! I can't even imagine what a package would be!

Anyone every use NEX Worldwide?


----------



## joaquinx

I receive many packages from the US sent via USPS's Priority Mail.


----------



## conorkilleen

joaquinx said:


> I receive many packages from the US sent via USPS's Priority Mail.


how long does it usually take? I ordered something on March 30th and the package still has not arrived 3 weeks later.


----------



## joaquinx

conorkilleen said:


> how long does it usually take? I ordered something on March 30th and the package still has not arrived 3 weeks later.


A friend in Michigan sent me a package via Priority Mail on March 30th and it arrived April 13th. If the company who sent you the package sent it "normal" mail, it could take up to six weeks. When I order anything from the US, I opt for the fastest, albeit more expensive, service. I used to receive monthly statements from my bank and it took 3 to 4 weeks for delivery. I now opt for e-statements.

Mexican Postal Service is not up to the standards of the US, but it is improving. A few years ago, I had to go to the postal annex to pick up packages. Now, a carrier delivers them to my residence via moto. That's a big improvement.


----------



## maesonna

Give it 6 weeks before you worry. I’m not sure about this, but my observations suggest that once the package crosses the border, there is no more priority and no tracking; i.e. it only gets priority treatment and tracking while it’s within the jurisdiction of the USPS. I’ve bought various things from the US, and never lost a package yet (touch wood).

I’ve had better experiences with the postal services than with courier services.


----------



## ronb172

Maesonna is correct. I'm retired Postal and once it hits the boarder, the USPS has no control of it.


----------



## conorkilleen

joaquinx said:


> A friend in Michigan sent me a package via Priority Mail on March 30th and it arrived April 13th. If the company who sent you the package sent it "normal" mail, it could take up to six weeks. When I order anything from the US, I opt for the fastest, albeit more expensive, service. I used to receive monthly statements from my bank and it took 3 to 4 weeks for delivery. I now opt for e-statements.
> 
> Mexican Postal Service is not up to the standards of the US, but it is improving. A few years ago, I had to go to the postal annex to pick up packages. Now, a carrier delivers them to my residence via moto. That's a big improvement.


My package was sent priority mail. It was an envelope with some small parts for my moped. I know that regular mail comes via a messenger on his moto. I seen him the other day and he deliveries envelopes. He delivers US mail from San Antonio to our house for the previous owner...looking at the date sent on the envelope it looks like the regular mail arrives in about 10 days.


----------



## kazslo

DHL, as long as you use their envelope, is $35 delivered in 2-3 days. I've always had very good luck with them, their timing is always good (deliveries happen before 9am and if I miss it they come back after 5pm), and I've never had a problem calling to have them hold it at the terminal


----------



## La Osita

thanks - I sent the first 'letter' off this morning usps priority and will be interested to see how long it takes. the priority envelope from Sarasota, FL to Tequis was $11 and change.


----------



## conorkilleen

itnavell said:


> thanks - I sent the first 'letter' off this morning usps priority and will be interested to see how long it takes. the priority envelope from Sarasota, FL to Tequis was $11 and change.


keep me posted, I am curious to see how long as well. I thought that since my envelope Priority Mail was sent on the 3oth it would have made it to Monterrey by now. I hope it comes soon.


----------



## La Osita

conorkilleen said:


> keep me posted, I am curious to see how long as well. I thought that since my envelope Priority Mail was sent on the 3oth it would have made it to Monterrey by now. I hope it comes soon.


Sure thing.


----------



## pappabee

I think that a lot of it has to do with where you are. I know that where we’re going to be living in Ajijic Village they have mail delivery twice a week. When we first moved here (San Antonio Tlay) last year we were told that our location did not have package delivery and we were told that most companies do not deliver packages to Mexico so we got a box t Mailbox Etc. Yes it’s not cheap but they handle all our mail (packages and letters) extremely well. We have things shipped to their US address in Laredo and they transship it to us after fronting the taxes on the parcel. I can either call them or email them to find out if I have anything there to be picked up. I get a lot of packages and legal mail (registered or signature required) and they handle it very well. I’ve never had a problem.


----------



## La Osita

pappabee said:


> I think that a lot of it has to do with where you are. I know that where we’re going to be living in Ajijic Village they have mail delivery twice a week. When we first moved here (San Antonio Tlay) last year we were told that our location did not have package delivery and we were told that most companies do not deliver packages to Mexico so we got a box t Mailbox Etc. Yes it’s not cheap but they handle all our mail (packages and letters) extremely well. We have things shipped to their US address in Laredo and they transship it to us after fronting the taxes on the parcel. I can either call them or email them to find out if I have anything there to be picked up. I get a lot of packages and legal mail (registered or signature required) and they handle it very well. I’ve never had a problem.


I'll definitely check to see if their service is available in Tequis. I'd guess that their fees would depend on location in Mexico as well.


----------



## ASL

Friends of mine shipped a few items to Chapala via FedEx. This included several pairs of used shoes, an unopened container of their favorite protein shake powder, a few books, and a used purse. There were a few other miscellaneous items I don't remember. The label clearly stated "personal items" or however it is supposed to be worded for customs. The package cost nearly $350 to send and was held up in customs for five weeks.

Is this the norm? I don't know. I hope not. Plenty of people arrange to receive packages, so I know it can be done -- mostly reliably.


----------



## La Osita

ASL said:


> Friends of mine shipped a few items to Chapala via FedEx. This included several pairs of used shoes, an unopened container of their favorite protein shake powder, a few books, and a used purse. There were a few other miscellaneous items I don't remember. The label clearly stated "personal items" or however it is supposed to be worded for customs. The package cost nearly $350 to send and was held up in customs for five weeks.
> 
> Is this the norm? I don't know. I hope not. Plenty of people arrange to receive packages, so I know it can be done -- mostly reliably.


Holy cow! I've been reading all about the restrictions, etc. on sending items to Mexico and I've started to wonder what if anything I can send without issues/problems. I want to mail shoes, books and clothing to some children who could dearly use those items, but I 'm now starting to wonder if this is possible. Why is is so difficult and expensive to ship to Mexico? My daughter lives in Australia and it's easier and cheaper to ship to AU than it is to MX.


----------

